# Trunk and Spare Tire Advice



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

So my new very nice 1968 Goat came with nuttin’ in the trunk. It’s very clean, a fresh coat of splatter paint, but otherwise empty. So I think my plan is an Ames set with matt, spare tire cover, spare hook and wing-nut. My problem is I’ll have no spare to put the hook through, let alone a jack! Ames doesn’t seem to sell an original type jack, so I’m not even sure what it looks like. Any advice on the jack, and what you’ve used for the spare tire? I really only plan to drive the car weekends in the summer, so hate to put big bucks into a spare tire that will only add weight, but maybe the super thin doughnuts would look a bit modern! 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Buy a spare wheel from Craigs list; any A body 14" 5 x 4.75 will do. Then go to your local tire shop and buy a cheap 205/70 tire. I bought a jack from a 80s GM car at Pick your Part. They go under the frame and fit in the frame holes perfectly. Much safer than a bumper jack. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1...ash=item2cf3eba7a2:g:hJEAAOSwdE9dZVY2&vxp=mtr


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas 052, I guess there are plenty of resources out there if I just give it some thought. I appreciate the reply!


----------

